# Penn Prevail Rods



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Has anyone ever used the Penn Prevail surf rods? I saw them tonight at Bass Pro and liked them. They are tad more money than I wanted to spend, But will spend a little more for something that I like. I only surf fish about 1 week and a weekend or two per year, so I'm not looking to spend a bundle. I'm looking for something in the 8-10ft range and in a smaller diameter, These seemed to fit the bill. I was wanting something wit cork tape grips, but it has the woven shrink grip which is ok with me. I just don't want foam. My current surf rods have foam and I don't like it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I haven't got to use them yet, but I like the look and feel. I've always loved my star surf rods but I may add a prevail to the arsenal just to see


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Never seen any Star surfs. My wife uses an Ariel for local catfish (freshwater) and occasional light duty bottom dropping. We both like it ALOT! Wish I could find another.

The Prevail is just on the high side of what I want to spend, but I don't like the reel seats.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Star makes three series of surf rods: Aerial, Stellar and Paraflex. The Paraflex is their newest, higher end surf sticks. Our store carries both Stellar and Paraflex as well as Aerial combos. I will probably carry Prevail as well but do not have any at the moment. Of course, we are in OB as well


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Star makes three series of surf rods: Aerial, Stellar and Paraflex. The Paraflex is their newest, higher end surf sticks. Our store carries both Stellar and Paraflex as well as Aerial combos. I will probably carry Prevail as well but do not have any at the moment. Of course, we are in OB as well


OB huh? I might have to check that out. I don't normally get down there, but I might have to check that out if you have all of that in stock. Not much selection up here.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I use a 10 foot prevail and really love it. It's light, casts well and has no problem with anything I have hooked and it has held up quite well this year. I go a couple times a week and it has landed pomps, cats, big bull reds, bluefish, lots of ladies and a 4 foot black tip shark. 

I have it paired with a sargus 7000 and seriously have no complaints.


----------



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

I have em in 8 foot and 11,.......they are great rods ! ! !


----------

